# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  النقاب و البرقع ...!!!

## بنـت الجود

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد و عجل فرجهم الشريف





النقاب و البرقع ...!!!



كانت النساء في القديم تغطي وجهها بالكامل عند خروجها من منزلها 


دون أن تستخدم النقاب 


وخصوصا في عهد الرسول ص




أما الآن فقد اختلف الوضع ...


أصبحن ثلاثة أرباع النساء في مجتمعنا تقريبا


يرتدين النقاب عند خروجهن من المنزل سواءا متجهين للعمل أو للتسوق 




سؤالي للبنات و الأولاد ... 


ما هو رأيكم بارتداء النقاب و البرقع بشكل عام 


و البرقع بشكل خاص عند الخروج من المنزل


متوجهين الى السوق أو إلى العمل أو الى أي مكان آخر ؟؟





..................................................  ........







أبدأ أنا و هذا رأيي




نحن نقتدي بأهل البيت عليهم السلام 


وقدوتنا هي فاطمة الزهراء وزينب عليهم أفضل الصلاة و السلام


وهؤلاء لم يرتدوا النقاب مطلقا 


و لم يرَ العالم حتى خيالهن


ومن رأيي إن كشف الوجه أفضل من النقاب


لأن النقاب يميز الفتاة ويظهر أجمل ماعندها وهي العينين


و مالفت نظري إن بعض الأزواج أو الأخوة 


يمنعون زوجاتهم أو أخواتهم من ارتداء عباية الكتف


و لكنهم يسمحون بارتداء النقاب أو البرقع 


مع انه يظهر أجمل مافي المرأة و في الوجه بشكل خاص وهي العينين


و الكل يعرف سحر العيون وجمالها ولغتها فكيف بالمرأة وهي تسمح بظهورها للجميع


 


أعتذر على صراحتي في الموضوع 


و أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة فيه مع إبداء رأيكم بكل صراحة


وإن كنت على خطأ فنبهوني


بشرط أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع

----------


## LUCKY

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

موضوع جدير بالنقاشو ابداء الرأي 

لبس البرقع او النقاب بعتقادي امر ليس ظروري و لكي تحافظ البنت على نفسها فعليها بلاقتداء بال البيت عليهم السلام و من وجه نظري ان انتشار مثل هذة الاشياء في اوساط المجتمع هو بسبب البعد عن اهل البيت فانا هنا لا اقلل من من يلبسن النقاب او البرقع فهذا الامر ليس محرم عليهم و لاكن انا ارى ان ان كلما حرصت البنت على لبس الحجاب بشكل لا يظهر منها شيء كانت هي الاقرب الى الاقتداء باهل البيت عليه السلام 

و انا ارى ان النقاب اهون من البرقع بس ما ادري ليش و احس البنت اللي تلبس برقع شكلها ملفت و كريه 

و شكراً

----------


## fofe

السلام علييكم 

بس بالنسبة لي هذا شي عاادي ان تلبس المرأة البرقع

اذا مو حاطة لها مكياااج طبعا بس لو حااطة لها مكياااج لالالالالالالا 

اني ما ارررضى

----------


## جسدبلاروح

السلام وعليكم جد موضوع يستحق ان نتحاوره انا بنسبه لي فتح الوجه افضل من الاثنين ولو خيرت بينهما راح اختار النقاب وفقط يكون استخدامي له بالاسواق لان النقاب يعطي الوجه جمال واذا راينا وجه الفتاه المنقبه نندهل انها ليست بالجمال اللي رايناها به وهي متنقبه عذرا على الاطاله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليك يا سيدي ويا مولاي يا أبا عبد الله 
السلام عليك فإني قصدت إليك ورجوت الفوز لديك 
السلام عليك سلام العارف بحرمتك المخلص في ولايتك 
المتقرب إلى الله بمحبتك البريء من أعدائك


بصراحه ومن غير چدب
أني ألبس النقاب بس مو مقتنعه في لبسه ( بس الضرورات تبيح المحضورات )
بس العزيه وأقول العزيه مستحيل أروح بالنقاب لأني بصراحه رايحه أعزي الزهراء
 و أرفع شعار{ ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب}
ما أدري ما أرتاح من أشوف منقبه وقاعده في العزيه >>يعني يسمحوا ليي منقبات العزيه بس كل واحد ومزاجه
أما إذا رحت السوق ما أقد أروح بالبوشيه وكحين كحين أفتح وجهي حق أشوف البضائع 
مع أني أحاول قدر الإمكان ماأظهر إلا مقدار إلا أحتاجه للنظر 
إلا أني كحين كحين أرخيه ويش نسوي ويا هالرجال مايعرفوا يغضوا البصر
الوحده ماتلبسه إلا للحاجه وزي ماقلت مو معقوله ألبس البوشيه في السوق
وأني أشوف ناس لابسات البوشيه وإذا وقفت تتفرج على البضاعه فتحت وجهها 
والرايح والجاي استعرضه لابعد مي لابس حجاب تحت البوشيه هنيه وقعت في المحظور
يعني (وهذا رآيي)المتنقبه تكون أستر منها
بس سؤال ويش الفرق بين النقاب والبرقع
لايكون الخيط إلا في الوسط >>إذا گان چديه أني أشوف النقاب أهون لأنه أستر ومافي تشبه

----------


## أسرار الليل

أني ما اشووف إن النقااب او البرقع فيـهم شي ..
ولوو تروحون السووق او حتى تطلعوا الشـآرع تلااقوا معظم الحريم يا نقاب عليهم او برقع ..
أني الصرآحهـ آلبس الأثنين .. 
إذا رحت السوق مـآ آشوف شي إذا كنت متغطيـه عـآدي ..
أني ما آلبسـه بقصـد الزيـنه ولا تعالوا يـآ خلق شوفوا عيوونـي ..ومحد قـآل ليـهم تعالوا بققوا ..
ومـآ يختلف النقـآب عن البرقع هالأيآم .. حتى صـآر البرقع يلبسونه اكثـر من النقـآب ..
وحتى لو رحت الحسينيه آلبسه .. آخااف ما اشووف الطريق او فيـه حفرهـ ولا شي بعد .. لأن يا اما الطريق يكون بعيد او ظلمه ..
تسلميــن خيووهـ ع الطرح ..
يعطيك العاافيـه ..
تحيااتي

----------


## احلى توته

اني ما أشوف ان النقاب او البرقع فيه شي
او عن نفسي البس برقع او احيانا نقاب
لأني ما اشوف لو تغطيت
و ما أحس ان البرقع فيه شي

أو هذا رأي شخصي يختلف من شخص الى آخر
فـ لكل شخص وجهة نظر
و أني أحترم جميع الاراء

مشكوره خيه ع الموضوع
يعطيك العاافيه
ـتحياااتيـ

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*اني من وجهة نظري* 
*عادي مافيها شي لو الوحده لبست برقع او نقاب*
*واني عن نفسي البس برقع في كل مكان*

----------


## آهات حنونه

_السلام عليكم اختي النقاب او البرقع بشكل عام افضل في الاسواق مش احسن من انها تفتح وجها واحد يشوفها بس طبعا بدووكحل وغييييييييره عدسات لااااااااااا والف لا لان هادي اكيد راح تكون فتنا لا كن انا بنسبا الي ماأشوف بدونهطيب ادا بتروح رحلت بحر مثلا ويش تلبس تجلس ماتشوف الا سواد ولا شلون_ 
*وانشاء الله تقبلي الردود السلبيه لانها اكيد كثيره لان الناس ماتعجبها انك تكوني صريحه معاهم واكيد كلنا قدوتن اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم*

----------


## بنـت الجود

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
> 
> 
> موضوع جدير بالنقاشو ابداء الرأي  
> لبس البرقع او النقاب بعتقادي امر ليس ظروري و لكي تحافظ البنت على نفسها فعليها بلاقتداء بال البيت عليهم السلام و من وجه نظري ان انتشار مثل هذة الاشياء في اوساط المجتمع هو بسبب البعد عن اهل البيت فانا هنا لا اقلل من من يلبسن النقاب او البرقع فهذا الامر ليس محرم عليهم و لاكن انا ارى ان ان كلما حرصت البنت على لبس الحجاب بشكل لا يظهر منها شيء كانت هي الاقرب الى الاقتداء باهل البيت عليه السلام  
> و انا ارى ان النقاب اهون من البرقع بس ما ادري ليش و احس البنت اللي تلبس برقع شكلها ملفت و كريه  
> 
> و شكراً



 

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

كلام جميل جدا  
و ياليت كلنا نحاول نقتدي بأهل البيت ع مو بس بالكلام 
أشكرك أخوي على مرورك و تعطيرك الصفحة

----------


## بنـت الجود

> السلام علييكم 
> 
> بس بالنسبة لي هذا شي عاادي ان تلبس المرأة البرقع
> 
> اذا مو حاطة لها مكياااج طبعا بس لو حااطة لها مكياااج لالالالالالالا 
> 
> اني ما ارررضى



وعليكم السلام والرحمة

وأعتقد ان لبس النقاب مع المكياج يعتبر تبرج

نورتي الصفحة أختي 

أشكرك على المشاركة

----------


## بنـت الجود

> السلام وعليكم جد موضوع يستحق ان نتحاوره انا بنسبه لي فتح الوجه افضل من الاثنين ولو خيرت بينهما راح اختار النقاب وفقط يكون استخدامي له بالاسواق لان النقاب يعطي الوجه جمال واذا راينا وجه الفتاه المنقبه نندهل انها ليست بالجمال اللي رايناها به وهي متنقبه عذرا على الاطاله



وعليكم السلام والرحمة

كلامك منطقي فعلا فالقبيحة تظهر بالنقاب جميلة جدا !!!

ولذلك أنا مندهشة من انتشار لبس النقاب بهالشكل الكبير

بعد أن كان قبل عشر سنوات شبه معدوم أو موجود تحت الغطاء فقط

نورتي الصفحة خيه وأشكرك على المشاركة الجدية في الموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليك يا سيدي ويا مولاي يا أبا عبد الله 
> السلام عليك فإني قصدت إليك ورجوت الفوز لديك 
> السلام عليك سلام العارف بحرمتك المخلص في ولايتك 
> المتقرب إلى الله بمحبتك البريء من أعدائك
> 
> 
> بصراحه ومن غير چدب
> أني ألبس النقاب بس مو مقتنعه في لبسه ( بس الضرورات تبيح المحضورات )
> ...



أشكرك خيه على صراحتك في الموضوع

بس أنا عندي اني لوتنقبت العالم بتشوف عيوني بس

وبصراحة أحس هذا أعظم من كشف الوجه

لأن العين تتكلم و اذا التقت بعين أحد من الرجال شنو بيكون موقفي حزتها!!!!

إحرااااااااااج من جد ...... 

أما لو فتحت وجهي أشوف البضاعة بيكون بس عند البضاعة نفسها

وبعدين بغطيه لكن النقاب بيكون مفتوح وعيوني طالعة للكل على طول

ولو استخدمت النقاب وحطيت عليه الغطاء وبفتحه جنب  البضاعة 

و بعد ما أشوفها أغطيه يكون أفضل طبعا

وانتي قلتيها لماتروحي لتعزية الزهراء ع ماتلبسي النقاب 

معناها انه شيء سيء واحنا نستحي نقابل أهل البيت ع بهالمنظر

ونحب نقابلهم بالمنظر الحسن 

آسفة على الإطالة وأشكرك للمرة الثانية 

على مرورك ومشاركتك المتميزة في الموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> أني ما اشووف إن النقااب او البرقع فيـهم شي ..







> ولوو تروحون السووق او حتى تطلعوا الشـآرع تلااقوا معظم الحريم يا نقاب عليهم او برقع ..
> أني الصرآحهـ آلبس الأثنين .. 
> إذا رحت السوق مـآ آشوف شي إذا كنت متغطيـه عـآدي ..
> أني ما آلبسـه بقصـد الزيـنه ولا تعالوا يـآ خلق شوفوا عيوونـي ..ومحد قـآل ليـهم تعالوا بققوا ..
> ومـآ يختلف النقـآب عن البرقع هالأيآم .. حتى صـآر البرقع يلبسونه اكثـر من النقـآب ..
> وحتى لو رحت الحسينيه آلبسه .. آخااف ما اشووف الطريق او فيـه حفرهـ ولا شي بعد .. لأن يا اما الطريق يكون بعيد او ظلمه ..
> تسلميــن خيووهـ ع الطرح ..
> يعطيك العاافيـه ..
> تحيااتي




فعلا صادقة في كلامك بس أنا أتكلم عن الأفضل

والواحد  يطمح للأحسن دائما 
نورتي الصفحة خيه وتسلمي لي على المرور والمشاركة

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اني ما أشوف ان النقاب او البرقع فيه شي
> 
> او عن نفسي البس برقع او احيانا نقاب
> لأني ما اشوف لو تغطيت
> و ما أحس ان البرقع فيه شي
> 
> أو هذا رأي شخصي يختلف من شخص الى آخر
> فـ لكل شخص وجهة نظر
> و أني أحترم جميع الاراء
> ...





تسلمي على المرور خيه وعلى المشاركة 

وفعلا كل له وجهة نظر

----------


## بنـت الجود

> *اني من وجهة نظري* 
> *عادي مافيها شي لو الوحده لبست برقع او نقاب*
> *واني عن نفسي البس برقع في كل مكان*



أشكرك على تواجدك وتعطيرك الصفحة أختي

----------


## بنـت الجود

> _السلام عليكم اختي النقاب او البرقع بشكل عام افضل في الاسواق مش احسن من انها تفتح وجها واحد يشوفها بس طبعا بدووكحل وغييييييييره عدسات لااااااااااا والف لا لان هادي اكيد راح تكون فتنا لا كن انا بنسبا الي ماأشوف بدونهطيب ادا بتروح رحلت بحر مثلا ويش تلبس تجلس ماتشوف الا سواد ولا شلون_ 
> *وانشاء الله تقبلي الردود السلبيه لانها اكيد كثيره لان الناس ماتعجبها انك تكوني صريحه معاهم واكيد كلنا قدوتن اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم*



بالعكس الردود مش كلها سلبية 

أني لاحظت ان معظم الردود ايجابية 

وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله أختي

ومشكورة على مرورك ومشاركتك الصريحة

----------


## hope

*مع أحترامي لجميع الآراء* 
*والي أكثرهآ انتقدت البرقع أو النقاب ، بقول ليكم شيي* 
*تقولو يلفت النظر ويبرز العيون ويخليهآ جمييله .. الخ  ،، هو صحيح كلآم سليم ميه في الميه والكل عارف* 

*لكن ايش الحل بنظركم ؟؟ ادا مالبسنآ البرقع أو النقاب ايش نلبس ؟؟ مانتغطى مثلاً ؟؟اعتقد بيكون الأنتقاذ اكبر !!* 

*ومو كل مجتمع يقبل البنت مآتتغطى !!* 
*يعني مثلا اني وحده من العوآميه لو اطلع في احد شوآرع العواميه مو متغطيه ،،*
*مآتحيل ايش يصير ليي !! وكيف نظرتهم ليي !!* 
*اجلس ببرقعي أحسن ^_^*


*ومثلا لو رحت سوق ومتغطيه بالبوشيهـ ،، طيب ابي اتفرج ،، كل شوي ارفع البوشيه ؟*
* والرايح والجاي يتفرج عليي ؟؟* 

*اي هو أحسن البرقع أو كل شوي ارفع البوشيه ؟؟ >>> البرقع اكيد* 

*يعني مآفيه داعي ننتقذ البرقع لآنه الآن نآدر ويكآد يصير مستحيل تشوف وحده تمشي ومولآبسه نقاب او برقع ،، نـآدر جداً ،، وهذآ اكبر دليل أنه الأفضل والأحسن للكل بكثير من البوشيهـ !* 

*بنت الجود*
*يعطيك الف عآفيه ع الموضوع الرآئع* 
*  مع أحترامي الشديد لـ رأيك ،،* 
*عذراً حبيبتي ع الأطآلهـ*
*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## بئر الصمت

بصراحة في فرق كبير بيتن البرقع والنقاب 

النقاب يكون عادي بس البرقع والعياذ بالله مغطي بس الفم وجزء من الأنف ونص الخد طالع

مع اني وبكل صراااحة البس نقاب ولا اقدر استغني عنه

ليش لبست النقاب كل مرة اروح السوق اصقع في الرجاجيل حتى قدام زوجي مع انه مايرضى البس نقاب 

فخلاني البس اما برقع اني نفسي ماتقبل اني البسه 

لأني بصراااحه احسه شاااااااذ لأبعد الحدووود

----------


## بلسم لجروح

*انا في رأي الغطى افضل في بعض المراجع احلوا النقاب بشرط عدم وضع الزينة ولكن في احد يلتزم مااقول كل الناس ولكن معظمهم* *مشكورة على الطرح الجميل..*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد و عجل فرجهم الشريف*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم الشريف* 
> 
> 
> *النقاب و البرقع ...!!!* 
> ...



*و أنا أحترم كل ما قيل في الستر لكن أفظل الستر الإسلامي فالوجه و الكفان ليسوا من المحرمات شرعا، و لا نقاب و لا برقع مستوردين ممن حولنا* 
*و شكرا لكِ و لموضوعك القيم أختي بنـت الجود*

----------


## احلى توته

ما شاء الله عليك اخوي ابو سلطان
دائما دودك مدعمه بالادله
و مقنعه
عجبني الرد
يعطيك العاافيه
ـتحيااتيـ

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اعجبت جدا بتعقيب اخي الكريم ابو سلطان وأما بالنسبة لي فأنا أرتدي النقاب والبرقع أيضا وكما تفضلت أكثر الأخوات انه افضل في حالة التسوق وغيره  أضيف انني كم وكم وقعت على الأرض في الشارع والسبب انني لاأرى الحفر والإنحناآت  في شوارعنا  إذا لبس النقاب او البرقع افضل .
وبعد ان قدمت رأيي اقدم الشكر الجزيل لك اختي الكريمة بنت الجود لطرح الموضوع وننتظر جديدك

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
المسأله مسألة عرف
عن نفسي البسه + عباة راس غير ملفته + جوارب..
يعني متستره والحمدلله..
اني في اماكن وما البسه في اماكن اخرى
بمعنى المكان اللي ما يلبسوه فيه احترم العرف و ما البس لأني باسبب فتنه
وان كنت اغطيه بحيث ما يبين اصلا شي من عيوني الا جزء بالمره بسيط لرؤية الطريق...
بدون كحل ولا تبرج ولا غيره... 
ولو جينا للمراجع الله يحفظهم..
بما اني سستانيه.. نراجع المسألة رقم 45 في باب الحجاب من قسم الأسئله والأجوبه..
اللي تنص على..
*السؤال*: ما حكم لبس النقاب ؟
*الجواب*: یجوز ان لم يوجب الافتتان نوعاً. 
والمسألة 59
*السؤال*: هل يجوز للمرأة لبس النقاب؟
*الجواب*: يجوز ان لم يوجب الاستهجان بحسب العرف.
يعني اني عارفه المكان اللي بيتسبب في الفتنه فأجتنبه والمكان اللي عامة الناس فيه لابسينه فما احد بيلتفت لي ولا بطالع اني في رجال و حتى لو صار ماصار بالغلط مايمديه اصلا يشوف الا اذا بقق عواينه .. اللهم ياساتر... 
تظل المسأله مختلف عليها بين مجيز ومحرم
واهل البيت عليهم السلام قدوتنا ,,  
وهذا موقع سماحته لمن يريد الأستزاده,,, 
http://www.al-sistani.org/ 
تسلمي عالطرح خيه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الحسين ~

ولكن في نساء أعيونهن صغيره و قبيحه , يعني مو شرط كل بنت تلبس نقاب تكون حلوه , انا وجهة نظري ان المرأه تلبس مثل رداء الافغانيات الذي يستر الجسد كله لانه استر وهذا لباس فاطمه الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها


==========================

*الرجاء التأدب عند الحديث عن الزهراء فاطمة عليها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام* 

*ولا تشبه الزهراء بهكذا تشبيه* 

*انتبه انتبه انتبه*

----------


## روائع القصص

بصراحة اني ما اشوف فيهم شي 

ولو فيهم شي من الغلط شان ما صار ثلاثة ارباع المجتمع يلبسوة

صح ؟؟!!

واعتقد ان موضوعج اختي بصراحة سخيف ولية تخصصين البرقع يعني كلة واحد اللهم هاذا فية خيط والنقاب مافية 
ولو بتىقولي ان البرقع يخلي الخدود تطلع بقولش حتي النقاب فية منة انواع ومن انواعة المطرور يعني بس

مخيط من الجوانب 

واعتقد بعد ان فاطمة الزهراء والسيدة زينب (ع)

كانتا معصومتين والناس عكس هاذا

وكل وحدة تعرف كيف تلبسة وكيف تحفظ نفسهاا

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

 :rolleyes: 

اتوقع من اللائق ان نلتزم بأداب الحوار في اي موضوع
و عدم الهجوم على من يطرح اي فكره..
و اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضيه


والا ويش رايش .. يا* روائع القصص* !!


دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## المح خيالك

بسمـــ اللهـ الرحمن الرحيمـ
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اني ما اشوف فيهم شي ابد والبرقع ما يختلف عن النقاب كثير 
واذا كانت الوحد ما تشوف تفتح وجها كلة والا العيون بس !!!!!!!
اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية 

  مشكورة خيتو يعطيك الف عافية 

           تقبلي مروري ...

----------


## روائع القصص

اعتقد انهاا قالت بصراحة ؟!

والصراحة الثانية ما اعتقد ان رايي يفسد الود في القضية لانة صريح  وهو رايي بدون مجاملة

والصراحة الثالثة اعتقد انة سخيف بجد يعني 

يعني وش هالموضوع الي ملت العالم منة

و الاخت hope صادقة احنا طلعنا بالبرقع والناس ما خلتنا فكيف لو نطلع بحجاب بس

بيعتبروهاا الناس المتخلفين كبيرة ويمكن فضيحة يسووها بعد

----------


## Princess

:rolleyes: 

اكرر

الرجاء الألتزام بأداب  الحوار
صراحه اوكي.. بس انتقو الألفاظ في صراحتكم...

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

تركنا الموضوع مفتوح للتحاور 

وليس لتسخيف آراء الآخرين 

فلكل وجهة نظره الخاصة 

والتي يستميت في الدفاع عنها 

الالتزام بأدبيات الحوار مطلب عام للكل 

ولي عودة للتوضيح 

حول هذا الموضوع بالذات 

فمان الله

----------


## نيسليهآن

بالنسبة لي احس ان لبس البرقع او النقاب شي عادي بشرط انها مو حاطة مكياج يعني مو مجملة عيونهاا


يعني تخيلي مغطية وجهك بالكامل والله ماتشوفي شي بتروحي السووق ماتعرفي تتسوقي اني جربت الاثنين وشفت 


الفرق وهذا رايي وأختلاااف الرائي لايفسد في الود قضية


موضووع جميل جداً 


أرق التحآيآ لشخصك :


نيسليهآن

----------


## ملااك

اولا الموضوع بايخ جدا جدا 

ولايعني الحين برايك انا الوحده تطلع السوق واهي متغمغمه واذا تبي تشوف شي تفتح وجها عشان تشوفه 

وهذي الي اعظم 

وقلت والموضيع يعني عشان تختارين البرقع 

وانا عندي سؤال انتي ماتلبسين برقع ولا نقاب؟؟؟

وماحد حرم ها الشي يعنييي

----------


## Princess

عدم الألتزام بقوانين الحوار... اشوفه صاير حديث ذو شجون

واتوقع نبهت اني كذا مره الألتزام بالرد اللبق بعيد عن استسخاف افكار الأخرين وآرائهم...
واتوقع بالخط الأحمر العريض مشرف القسم خينا واحد فاضي نبه على هالنقطه..

ملاااك.... 
ادلي برأيك الشخصي والصريح بدون استسخاف رأي طارحة الموضوع..
اكرر..انتقو العبارات اللائقه في ابداء الرأي والمحاوره..
والا سيتم التصرف اداريا 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

الأخت ملاك  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 بداية أنبه على الإلتزام بأدبيات النقاش 
وأعتقد بأنس وقبل ردك نبهت على الالتزام بذلك 
وردك هنا مع ما جاء فيه يعتبر مخالفة وتعمد في المخالفة لما أوردناه قبلاً من توجيه ...!!!!!!!!!





> اولا الموضوع بايخ جدا جدا  
> 
>  هل هذا من الأدب ؟؟
> أن تردي بهذا الرد ؟؟؟
> 
> ولايعني الحين برايك انا الوحده تطلع السوق واهي متغمغمه واذا تبي تشوف شي تفتح وجها عشان تشوفه 
> وهذي الي اعظم 
> 
>  ما رأيك بالسيدة زينب عليها السلام الذي 
> ...



 قد ذكرنا سابقاً بنوعية الإستفتاءات عن هذا الأمر 
وأنتِ حكمتِ على هذا الأمر فقط بأنه >>ماحد حرم هالشيء ...
والفتاوى التي ذكرت تقول بأن هذا الأمر يعتبر حلال في نفسه حرام إذا قصد به إظهار الزينة أو الإفتتان 
واليكِ بعض هذه الفتاوى لسماحة السيد السيستاني حفظه الله تعالى ...

- 
*السؤال*: يكثر في وقتنا الحاضر استعمال النقاب ولبس الكتافي بالنسبة للنساء ممّا يعطي الرجل دافعاً قوياً للنظر لمفاتن المرأة ؟
*الجواب*: إذا كان استعمال النقاب ونحوه في مجتمع ما موجباً لإثارة الفتنة النوعية لزم التجنّب عنه .
 
-*السؤال*: یكثر في وقتنا الحاضر استعمال النقاب ولبس الكتافي بالنسبة لنساء في منطقتنا مما یعطي الرجل دافعاً قویاً للنظر لمفاتن المراة، ما هو تعلیقكم علی هذا؟
*الجواب*: اذا كان استعمال النقاب ونحوه في مجتمع ما موجباً لاثارة الفتنة النوعیة لزم التجنب عنه.
 
-*السؤال*: ما هي حدود الحجاب الاسلامي عند المراة ؟
*الجواب*: الواجب ستر الراس والجسم ما عدا الوجه والكفين ويجب ان لا يكون اللباس زينة ولا موجباً لبروز مفاتنها .
 

واذا أردتِ الإزادة موجود أيضاً 

أما إطلاق الأمور على عواهنها هكذا فهو ما أوصل حال بعض النساء الى ما نراه يومياً من تجاوزات على الشرع الحنيف 


عموماً أتمنى أن نرى نقاش يوصلنا الى الفائدة المرجوة 
ففائدة أخت أو أخ حتى لو كان شخص واحد فقط من موضوع في المنتدى يعتبر أفضل من مواضيع لا تغنِ ولا تسمن من جوع .

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *و أنا أحترم كل ما قيل في الستر لكن أفظل الستر الإسلامي فالوجه و الكفان ليسوا من المحرمات شرعا، و لا نقاب و لا برقع مستوردين ممن حولنا*
> 
> 
> *و شكرا لكِ و لموضوعك القيم أختي بنـت الجود*



أخي الكريم أبو سلطان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك الشكر الجزيل أخي على ما تفضلت به من 
توضيح بشأن الحجاب لكن........

ما ذكرته بشأن الحجاب وما أورده الشيخ الشهيد المطهري عليه الرحمة 
هو من الروايات المرسلة التي تحتاج الىتدقيق وتمحيص وأعتقد إذا لم تخني الذاكرة أن بعض الثقات قد 
أشكل على مثل هذه الروايه وتجدها في نفس الكتاب من تساؤلات حول مضمون الروايه 

حتى أن البعض أورد بعض الآراء مدعومة بالروايات عما جاء في مجمل الكتاب من تاريخية الحجاب في الإسلام 
وقبل الإسلام وتحديد بداية الحجاب أصلاً 

وأنه كان للحرائر دون الإماء 

وما لا سبيل إلى ذكره هنا 

عموماً في هذا العصر نكتفي بما يورده الفقهاء والمراجع من شبهات حول الحجاب 

وخير ما نستشهد به هنا هو سؤال للسيد السيستاني دام ظله الوارف يقول ...
*السؤال*: أنا من أهالي الاحساء، فهل يجوز لي لبس الحجاب الشرعي دون تغطية الوجه كما هو العرف السائد عندنا؟
*الجواب*: اذا لم يكن الابداء بداعي ايقاع الغير في النظر المحرم و لم يخف الوقوع في الحرام و لم يستلزم الاستهجان عرفاً فلا مانع.
 

..
وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري 
وإحترامي لرأيكم 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

الأخت روائع القصص
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 





> بصراحة اني ما اشوف فيهم شي 
> 
> ولو فيهم شي من الغلط شان ما صار ثلاثة ارباع المجتمع يلبسوة
> 
> صح ؟؟!!
> 
>  هذا رأيك أختي وليس أحد ملزوم أن يأخذ به أو أن يستهجنه أبداً ، لكن المثال غير صحيح إطلاقاً 
> فمن أين أتيت بأن ثلاثة أرباع المجتمع هم ممن يلبسوه ؟؟
> وثانياً لو كان كل المجتمع  على غلط هل يتحول الغلط الى صواب ؟؟؟؟
> ...



 وممن في رأيك نأخذ القدوة ؟؟ هل من الزهراء عليها السلام ومن سيدتنا زينب عليها السلام أم من المجتمع ؟؟
وهل تعرفين أختي الفرق بين عصمة الزهراء والسيدة زينب عليهما السلام ؟؟
اليست القدوة في أتباع أهل البيت عليهم السلام تؤخذ من أفعالهم وأمر حياتهم وفيما بين ذلك وتعاليم الدين ارتباط وثيق ...........!!!!!!!!






> اعتقد انهاا قالت بصراحة ؟!
> 
>  أعتقد بأنها قلت صراحة فقط ............
> 
> والصراحة الثانية ما اعتقد ان رايي يفسد الود في القضية لانة صريح وهو رايي بدون مجاملة
> 
>  رأيك أختي في حد ذاته لم يفسد في الود قضية ، لكن وصفك هو ما أفسد ذلك .
> 
> والصراحة الثالثة اعتقد انة سخيف بجد يعني 
> ...



 
 الأخت  hope   قد أوضحت رأيها بإحترام وذوق ينم عما في نفسها وما ذكرته بعد إبداء رأيها نحو كاتبة الموضوع 
لكن أختي الكريمة أنت لم تذكري سوى وصف غير مهذب للموضوع وبالعكس أخذتِ في الرد على الموضوع رغم وصفك له بهذا الوصف ....وهذا من غرائب الأمور 


فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

في الموضوع أعلاه لم أشأ التدخل حتى لا أسبب أي 

لغط نحو أي كان 

لكن الألفاظ الخارجة من البعض أجبرتني 

على التدخل في هذا الموضوع بالذات 

وليكن في المعلوم بأن أي خطأ آخر من أي شخص 

سيكون له ردة فعل مخالفة لما تم تسطيره من كلام في الأعلى 

موصلاً الشكر الجزيل للأخت 
اميرة المرح 
لتذكير الإخوة بأدبيات الحوار 

لكن البعض يأبى الا التمادي فيما يطرح 

لذا لزم التنويه 

تحياتي وتقديري لكم جميعاً

----------


## ملااك

اخووي واحد فااضي اوكي انا محترمه كلامك بس هذي وجهة نظري للموضوع

واعتقد انا القسم الي فيه المووضوع قسم<النقاش والحوار الفكري>

يعني الموضوع لنقااااس وانا قلت رايي يعني تبوني اجامل وهذي الصراحه 

واختي بنت الجود

ابي اعرف انتي تلبسين نقاب او برقع؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> اخووي واحد فااضي اوكي انا محترمه كلامك بس هذي وجهة نظري للموضوع
> 
> واعتقد انا القسم الي فيه المووضوع قسم<النقاش والحوار الفكري>
> 
> يعني الموضوع لنقااااس وانا قلت رايي يعني تبوني اجامل وهذي الصراحه 
> 
> واختي بنت الجود
> 
> ابي اعرف انتي تلبسين نقاب او برقع؟؟



السلام عليكم
واتمنى من الجميع يعذر غيابي وقلة تواجدي لظروفي الصحية

اختي ملاك لم يطلب منك احد المجاملة 
ولكن للنقاش ادابه وظوابطه

ومن اهمها عدم تسخيف راي الاخر 


بالنسبة لسؤالك للاخت بنت الجود هو سؤال شخصي 

ليست ملزمة بالاجابة عليه 

مع تحياتي وتقديري لجميع الاخوة

----------


## روائع القصص

اعتقد اني ماجبت كلام من عندي لان الاخت بنت الجود اهي الي قالت ثلاثة ارباع المجتمع 

صح ولا اني غلطانة يا اخوي واحد فاضي 

وكلامهاا في هلانقطة صح اني عمري مارحت السوق او رحلات او اي مكان الاوالناس الي اشوفهم اغلبهم

يلبسون نقاب او برقع والي ما يلبسون اقلية جدا

صح ولا اني غلطانة

وثانيا اني قلت رايي بصراحة .. فليش انتو ماخذينة على انة تهجم 

وكل واحد قال راية

----------


## منصورر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

لا للنقاب 
لا للبرقع 
لا لعبائة الكتف 
للأسف أصبح من يعتقد هذا الإعتقاد متخلف و قديم و حاته حاله ..................................................  ...
بغض النظر عن رأيي و رأيك ننظر إلى رأي الشرع إذا كانت رؤيتنا إسلامية خصوصاً في مثل هذه المواضيع التي فيها حلال و حرام .
و عموماً بعيداً عن الحلال و الحرام أنا لا أأيد ذلك

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اني صراحه ماالبس لا نقاب ولا برقع 

فيعني مااعرف شالفرق ^_^

ومااشوف بان لازم يلبسون البرقع او النقاب 

يعني مو من فوق هالله هالله ون تحت يعلم الله

وهذا رايي يعني

لاتفهموني غلط

وسلااااااااام

يسلمووو ع الطرح

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

*السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته*
*اني احس انه النقاب احسن ويش الفايده*
*من أنه الووحده تتغطى والغطا شفااف يعني يبين كل* 
*وجهها مو بس العيون أوحده تلبس غطا ما ينشاف عدل عاد تمشي وتصقع في خلق الله أو تروح مكان و تضييع نفسها اني عندي النقاب احسن* 
*هذي وجهة نظري ولي عودة للموضوع*
*اتمنى ما اكون ثقلت بالكلام*

----------


## عمري كلة فدا لك

كح كح كح كح كح كح 

غبـــــــــــــــــــــــار 

الموضوع جدا عادي وما يستحق المناقشة 

اتحداكم اذا في وحدة في هالمنتدى ماتلبس نقاب او برقع او عباة كتافي <<يمكن في بس اقلية جدا ينعدون على الاصابع

انا ابويي مايرضى ان خواتي يلبسو نقاب او برقع او عباة كتف 

ومرة وحدة من خواتي كانت رايحة السوق وكانت متغطيع  وهي ماشية كانت تطلع في بلوزة على جنبهاا ومشت وهي متغطية والدنيا ليل (كان في رمضان ) وهي ماشية صقعت في ولد  ونفتحت عباتها

والله قولو لي وش خانت هالموقف <<النقاب او البرقع والكتف احسن

اصلا حتى الي نضرة 6/6 يعتبر اعمى في الليل << الكلام للبنات خصوصا

والكتافي اصلا استر . ومن ذاك الوقت وخواتي يلبسو الكتافي والنقاب والبرقع <<احسن من انهاا تصقع في واحد وتنفتح عباتها

----------


## طعم الكرز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمكلامي مختصر ومفيد نحن  شيعه ونقتدي بالزهراء عليها السلام ونمثلها في كل شيء ،ارجعوا الى الكتب الاسلاميه وانظروا كيف كانت حشمة الزهراء عليها السلام ، ارجعوا للمصادر الاسلاميه وانظروا كيف كان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يأمر باطفاء الانوار في الشوارع كي تمشي عقيلة الهاشميين زينب عليها السلام في المدينه،
لاأحد ينكر كيف يشوه مجتمعنا من بعض الحالات التي تعتبر تشويه لمذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام ، فالقادم من الخارج يقول انظروا هؤلاء الشيعه تلك الفتاة المخصره الفاتنه شيعيه (هل تقبل الزهراء هذا (
وأخيرا اقول اللهم اهدنا بحق محمد واهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين .

----------


## $ روز $

يسلمووووووو على المضوووع الرائع و اللي بجد يستحق النقاش و المحاوره ..

بصراحه أني انسانه ما احب النقاب و ما احب البرقع ..

بس مع ذلك مااشوف فيها شي لو وحده لبست نقاب او برقع .. لان بجد اذا مشيتي في الشارع بدونهم يمكن تطيحي او شي زي جذي ..

و خصوصا في السوق الافضل لبسهم عشان مو كل شوي تفتح وجهها و الرايح و الجاي يبقق فيها ..

و اني بصراحه افضل فتح الوجه و التحجب بحجاب ساتر .. من دون ميك اب و غيره .. لان مو حرام شرعا .. بس احنا في عرفنا يقول عيب و حرام ..

و لا المرجع اللي اقلده حلل فتح الوجه ..

و سوري أني طرحت رأي بكل صراحه .. و اتمنى ان تتقبلي مروري ..

تحياتي ..  روز !!

----------


## بنـت الجود

> *مع أحترامي لجميع الآراء* 
> 
> *والي أكثرهآ انتقدت البرقع أو النقاب ، بقول ليكم شيي* 
> *تقولو يلفت النظر ويبرز العيون ويخليهآ جمييله .. الخ ،، هو صحيح كلآم سليم ميه في الميه والكل عارف*  
> *لكن ايش الحل بنظركم ؟؟ ادا مالبسنآ البرقع أو النقاب ايش نلبس ؟؟ مانتغطى مثلاً ؟؟اعتقد بيكون الأنتقاذ اكبر !!*  
> *ومو كل مجتمع يقبل البنت مآتتغطى !!* 
> *يعني مثلا اني وحده من العوآميه لو اطلع في احد شوآرع العواميه مو متغطيه ،،*
> *مآتحيل ايش يصير ليي !! وكيف نظرتهم ليي !!* 
> *اجلس ببرقعي أحسن ^_^* 
> ...



أعتذر للجميع على التأخير في الرد وذلك بسبب عدم تواجدي لفترة  !!!

بصراحة عادي عندي اني أرفع البوشية كل شوي وحتى لو يكون النقاب من تحتها أفضل 
أما ان عيوني تكون طالعة وفيها جمال أكثر بالنقاب فأنا ما أحبذها  
لأن ستر المرأة عندي هو إخفاء الزينة ومش إظهارها و أعتقد هذا هو معنى الستر الحقيقي 
وأشكرك كثير أختي على مرورك و مشاركتك الرائعة  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بصراحة في فرق كبير بيتن البرقع والنقاب







> النقاب يكون عادي بس البرقع والعياذ بالله مغطي بس الفم وجزء من الأنف ونص الخد طالع
> 
> مع اني وبكل صراااحة البس نقاب ولا اقدر استغني عنه 
> ليش لبست النقاب كل مرة اروح السوق اصقع في الرجاجيل حتى قدام زوجي مع انه مايرضى البس نقاب  
> فخلاني البس اما برقع اني نفسي ماتقبل اني البسه  
> لأني بصراااحه احسه شاااااااذ لأبعد الحدووود




فعلا كلامك صحيح فيه فرق شاسع بين النقاب و البرقع !!!

وبالنسبة للبس النقاب ينفع صحيح للمرأة في مثل هالحالة  
عشان تعرف ايش اللي قدامها ولا تمشي وتصادم في الأوادم 
و لكن ... ايش المشكلة لو ان كل وحدة لبست نقاب وحطت فوقه الغطاء 
مو بيكون أستر بما إن هدفنا الحشمة و الستر ؟؟؟

----------


## بنـت الجود

> *انا في رأي الغطى افضل في بعض المراجع احلوا النقاب بشرط عدم وضع الزينة ولكن في احد يلتزم مااقول كل الناس ولكن معظمهم* 
> 
> 
> *مشكورة على الطرح الجميل..*






أشكر تواجدك ومشاركتك في الموضوع بجد أسعدني مرورك بصفحتي المتواضعة  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> *و أنا أحترم كل ما قيل في الستر لكن أفظل الستر الإسلامي فالوجه و الكفان ليسوا من المحرمات شرعا، و لا نقاب و لا برقع مستوردين ممن حولنا*
> 
> 
> 
> *و شكرا لكِ و لموضوعك القيم أختي بنـت الجود*





منور الموضوع أخوي أبو سلطان  :rolleyes:  فد أسعدتني بتواجدك ومشاركتك الفعالة

وأنا ليس هدفي من الموضوع التدخل في خصوصيات العالم 

و أعلم أن الكل حر في مايلبس وهذي مافيها نقاش !!!

ولكن هدفي واضح  من هالموضوع وهو الفائدة لي و لغيري  

فتواجدنا في صفحة النقاش هو طرح الموضوع ومناقشته 

و استخلاص الفائدة فقط لاغير

 وليس للتهجم على الآخرين وعلى حرياتهم الشخصية

أخيرا أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة القيمة مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## بنـت الجود

> ما شاء الله عليك اخوي ابو سلطان
> 
> دائما دودك مدعمه بالادله
> و مقنعه
> عجبني الرد
> يعطيك العاافيه
> 
> ـتحيااتيـ





أشكر مرورك و تعقيبك على الموضوع فقد أسعدني تواجدك بصفحتي  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اعجبت جدا بتعقيب اخي الكريم ابو سلطان وأما بالنسبة لي فأنا أرتدي النقاب والبرقع أيضا وكما تفضلت أكثر الأخوات انه افضل في حالة التسوق وغيره أضيف انني كم وكم وقعت على الأرض في الشارع والسبب انني لاأرى الحفر والإنحناآت في شوارعنا إذا لبس النقاب او البرقع افضل .
> وبعد ان قدمت رأيي اقدم الشكر الجزيل لك اختي الكريمة بنت الجود لطرح الموضوع وننتظر جديدك



كلامك صحيح أختي فلولا الحاجة لما حل ارتداؤه .... 

أشكرك أختي على تواجدك و تعقيبك في الموضوع  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> مرحبا
> 
> 
> المسأله مسألة عرف
> عن نفسي البسه + عباة راس غير ملفته + جوارب..
> يعني متستره والحمدلله..
> اني في اماكن وما البسه في اماكن اخرى
> بمعنى المكان اللي ما يلبسوه فيه احترم العرف و ما البس لأني باسبب فتنه
> وان كنت اغطيه بحيث ما يبين اصلا شي من عيوني الا جزء بالمره بسيط لرؤية الطريق...
> ...






أعجبتني مشاركتك كثيرا فهي رائعة جدا  :rolleyes: 

أشكرك خيه على تعطيرك الصفحة بتواجدك 

ولكني كما ذكرت سابقا بأن هدفي من الموضوع هو 

تعلم الستر الحقيقي !!!

----------


## بنـت الجود

> ولكن في نساء أعيونهن صغيره و قبيحه , يعني مو شرط كل بنت تلبس نقاب تكون حلوه , انا وجهة نظري ان المرأه تلبس مثل رداء الافغانيات الذي يستر الجسد كله لانه استر وهذا لباس فاطمه الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها
> 
> 
> ==========================
> 
> *الرجاء التأدب عند الحديث عن الزهراء فاطمة عليها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام* 
> 
> *ولا تشبه الزهراء بهكذا تشبيه* 
> 
> ...



أشكر تواجدك وتعقيبك على الموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بصراحة اني ما اشوف فيهم شي  
> ولو فيهم شي من الغلط شان ما صار ثلاثة ارباع المجتمع يلبسوة 
> صح ؟؟!!



لا مو صح مو كل شيء منتشر في المجتمع يعني صح 
حتى لو كان القلة من المجتمع مايلبسوه ...  
فمثلا كانت مملكة سبأ مع ملكتها بلقيس كلها تعبد الشمس يعني هم على صواب ؟؟؟




> واعتقد ان موضوعج اختي بصراحة سخيف



 
لا تستصغري الموضوع  
فمسألة الحجاب و الستر مهما كانت صغيرة فهي مهمة 
و ليست سخيفة كماتفضلتي أختي  
و لو كان الموضوع سخيف كماتطرقتي 
لما لقى استجابة وردود من الكثير من الأعضاء 




> ولية تخصصين البرقع يعني كلة واحد اللهم هاذا فية خيط والنقاب مافية 
> ولو بتىقولي ان البرقع يخلي الخدود تطلع بقولش حتي النقاب فية منة انواع ومن انواعة المطرور يعني بس 
> مخيط من الجوانب



طبعا فيه فرق كبير !!! 
فوجود الخيط له أثر واضح 
والأغلبية تطرقوا إلى الفرق الشاسع بين الإثنين 




> واعتقد بعد ان فاطمة الزهراء والسيدة زينب (ع) 
> كانتا معصومتين والناس عكس هاذا



عصمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام مو تبرير للوقوع في الخطأ 
ونحن لسنا عكسهم بالعكس هم قدوتنا  
ونحن نحاول أن نصل ليس إلى عصمتهم و إنما قريبا منهم 
فنحن نطمح للأفضل و نسعى إليه و ليس كما ذكرتي  





> وكل وحدة تعرف كيف تلبسة وكيف تحفظ نفسهاا



 

ياليت كل وحدة تعرف كيف ترتدي النقاب بالشكل الصحيح


لعل و عسى نقلل الفساد في مجتمعنا المسلم بشكل عام 


والشيعي بشكل خاص


أخيرا أشكرك أختي روائع القصص على  تواجدك 

وتعقيبك في الموضوع


ومرورك هنا ومشاركتك أثبتت أهمية الموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> مرحبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اتوقع من اللائق ان نلتزم بأداب الحوار في اي موضوع
> و عدم الهجوم على من يطرح اي فكره..
> و اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضيه
> 
> ...





أسعدني مرورك مرة أخرى خيتو :rolleyes:  ولكِ الشكر الجزيل

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بسمـــ اللهـ الرحمن الرحيمـ
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> اني ما اشوف فيهم شي ابد والبرقع ما يختلف عن النقاب كثير 
> واذا كانت الوحد ما تشوف تفتح وجها كلة والا العيون بس !!!!!!!
> اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية 
> 
> مشكورة خيتو يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> تقبلي مروري ...



صدقتي اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد الود في القضية  :bigsmile: 

نورتي الصفحة خيه وأشكر مشاركتك في الموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اعتقد انهاا قالت بصراحة ؟!
> 
> والصراحة الثانية ما اعتقد ان رايي يفسد الود في القضية لانة صريح وهو رايي بدون مجاملة
> 
> والصراحة الثالثة اعتقد انة سخيف بجد يعني 
> 
> يعني وش هالموضوع الي ملت العالم منة
> 
> و الاخت hope صادقة احنا طلعنا بالبرقع والناس ما خلتنا فكيف لو نطلع بحجاب بس
> ...



 
أكرر للمرة الثانية إن مسألة ستر المرأة مش سخيفة مثل ماتفضلتي

فهي مهمة جدا و تستحق النقاش و مهما تكرر الموضوع فلا أعتقد أنه ممل

ما دمنا نسعى لأن نرتقي للأفضل

أشكر تواجدك أختي ورأيك الصريح في الموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اكرر
> 
> الرجاء الألتزام بأداب الحوار
> صراحه اوكي.. بس انتقو الألفاظ في صراحتكم...
> 
> دمتم بخير
> 
> وبحفظ الرحمن





ألف شكر لك أختي على مرورك وردك العطر

ولاعدمنا هذا التواصل الرائع 

لقد أعجيني تفاعلك مع الموضوع 

ماقصرتي وربي يجزيكِ كل خير  :embarrest:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> تركنا الموضوع مفتوح للتحاور 
> 
> 
> وليس لتسخيف آراء الآخرين 
> 
> فلكل وجهة نظره الخاصة 
> 
> والتي يستميت في الدفاع عنها 
> 
> ...





نورت الموضوع أخوي ماقصرت وربي يعطيك العافية

وموفقين لكل خير  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بالنسبة لي احس ان لبس البرقع او النقاب شي عادي بشرط انها مو حاطة مكياج يعني مو مجملة عيونهاا
> 
> 
> يعني تخيلي مغطية وجهك بالكامل والله ماتشوفي شي بتروحي السووق ماتعرفي تتسوقي اني جربت الاثنين وشفت 
> 
> 
> الفرق وهذا رايي وأختلاااف الرائي لايفسد في الود قضية
> 
> 
> ...



أشكر مرورك أختي ومشاركتك الموضوع  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اولا الموضوع بايخ جدا جدا 
> 
> ولايعني الحين برايك انا الوحده تطلع السوق واهي متغمغمه واذا تبي تشوف شي تفتح وجها عشان تشوفه 
> 
> وهذي الي اعظم 
> 
> وقلت والموضيع يعني عشان تختارين البرقع 
> 
> وانا عندي سؤال انتي ماتلبسين برقع ولا نقاب؟؟؟
> ...



شيء غريب جدا !!!

ليش تبيخوا الموضوع ؟؟؟

أكرر ..... لو إن الموضوع بايخ أو سخيف لما دخله أحد وماتفاعلتم فيه

وطيب لو إنه بايخ زي ماتفضلتي ليه تردي وتتعبي نفسك فيه  :huh: 

عموما بالنسبة لسؤالك لي فهذي حاجة تخصني

 و أنا ماسألت أحدكم إن كنتوا تلبسوا نقاب أوبرقع لما طرحت الموضوع

و إنما هدفي هو استخلاص الفائدة لنا جميعا من النقاش في هذا الموضوع

وأخيرا أشكر تواجدك ومشاركتك أختي بهالموضوع

----------


## حلاالكون

يابنت الجود أنـــــي معاك في كشف الوجه بحجاب إسلامي (محتشم) احسن وأفضل من لبس البرقع والنقاب 
والكحله في العيــــــون وأســــاســــآ والبرقع والنقاب يلفتوا النظر  أكثر من كشف الوجه
لكـــــ\ تحياتي

----------


## بنـت الجود

> عدم الألتزام بقوانين الحوار... اشوفه صاير حديث ذو شجون
> 
> 
> واتوقع نبهت اني كذا مره الألتزام بالرد اللبق بعيد عن استسخاف افكار الأخرين وآرائهم...
> واتوقع بالخط الأحمر العريض مشرف القسم خينا واحد فاضي نبه على هالنقطه..
> 
> ملاااك.... 
> ادلي برأيك الشخصي والصريح بدون استسخاف رأي طارحة الموضوع..
> اكرر..انتقو العبارات اللائقه في ابداء الرأي والمحاوره..
> ...





دايما منورة خيتو أشكر تواجدك العطر  :bigsmile:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> الأخت ملاك 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بداية أنبه على الإلتزام بأدبيات النقاش 
> وأعتقد بأنس وقبل ردك نبهت على الالتزام بذلك 
> وردك هنا مع ما جاء فيه يعتبر مخالفة وتعمد في المخالفة لما أوردناه قبلاً من توجيه ...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





بارك الله فيك أخوي وجزاك الله كل خير ماقصرت على المشاركة و التنبيه  :rolleyes: 

ولاعدمنا هذا التواصل المتميز

----------


## بنـت الجود

> أخي الكريم أبو سلطان 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكرك الشكر الجزيل أخي على ما تفضلت به من 
> توضيح بشأن الحجاب لكن........
> 
> ما ذكرته بشأن الحجاب وما أورده الشيخ الشهيد المطهري عليه الرحمة 
> هو من الروايات المرسلة التي تحتاج الىتدقيق وتمحيص وأعتقد إذا لم تخني الذاكرة أن بعض الثقات قد 
> ...





جزاك الله خير أخوي على التوضيح وربي يعطيك الصحة والعافية

ومشكور على التواصل

----------


## بنـت الجود

> الأخت روائع القصص
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وممن في رأيك نأخذ القدوة ؟؟ هل من الزهراء عليها السلام ومن سيدتنا زينب عليها السلام أم من المجتمع ؟؟
> ...





مشاركة متميزة أشكرك أخوي وربي يعطيك ألف عافية  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> في الموضوع أعلاه لم أشأ التدخل حتى لا أسبب أي 
> 
> لغط نحو أي كان 
> 
> لكن الألفاظ الخارجة من البعض أجبرتني 
> 
> ...





أشكرك أخوي على التواصل كما أشكر أختي أميرة المرح على تواصلها الدائم

وربي يعطيكم ألف عافية وموفقين ان شاءالله لكل خير

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اخووي واحد فااضي اوكي انا محترمه كلامك بس هذي وجهة نظري للموضوع
> 
> واعتقد انا القسم الي فيه المووضوع قسم<النقاش والحوار الفكري>
> 
> يعني الموضوع لنقااااس وانا قلت رايي يعني تبوني اجامل وهذي الصراحه 
> 
> واختي بنت الجود
> 
> ابي اعرف انتي تلبسين نقاب او برقع؟؟



آعتذر منك أختي لأني فعلا ما أقدر أجاوبك على هالسؤال لأنه يخصني

و أشكرك على صراحتك  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> السلام عليكم







> واتمنى من الجميع يعذر غيابي وقلة تواجدي لظروفي الصحية
> 
> اختي ملاك لم يطلب منك احد المجاملة 
> ولكن للنقاش ادابه وظوابطه 
> ومن اهمها عدم تسخيف راي الاخر  
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك للاخت بنت الجود هو سؤال شخصي  
> ليست ملزمة بالاجابة عليه  
> مع تحياتي وتقديري لجميع الاخوة




أشكرك خيه على مشاركتك 

وأنا جدا سعيدة  :bigsmile:  بتواجدك اللي عطر صفحتي المتواضعة 


ولاعدمنا هالطلة الحلوة

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اعتقد اني ماجبت كلام من عندي لان الاخت بنت الجود اهي الي قالت ثلاثة ارباع المجتمع 
> 
> صح ولا اني غلطانة يا اخوي واحد فاضي 
> 
> وكلامهاا في هلانقطة صح اني عمري مارحت السوق او رحلات او اي مكان الاوالناس الي اشوفهم اغلبهم
> 
> يلبسون نقاب او برقع والي ما يلبسون اقلية جدا
> 
> صح ولا اني غلطانة
> ...



صح كلامش أنا اللي قلت ان ثلاثة أرباع البنات يلبسون نقاب

بس انتي كان اسلوبك تهجم .....!!!!!






> بصراحة اني ما اشوف فيهم شي 
> 
> ولو فيهم شي من الغلط شان ما صار ثلاثة ارباع المجتمع يلبسوة
> 
> صح ؟؟!!
> 
> واعتقد ان موضوعج اختي بصراحة سخيف ولية تخصصين البرقع يعني كلة واحد اللهم هاذا فية خيط والنقاب مافية
> 
> ولو بتىقولي ان البرقع يخلي الخدود تطلع بقولش حتي النقاب فية منة انواع ومن انواعة المطرور يعني بس
> ...

----------


## بنـت الجود

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> لا للنقاب 
> لا للبرقع 
> لا لعبائة الكتف 
> للأسف أصبح من يعتقد هذا الإعتقاد متخلف و قديم و حاته حاله ..................................................  ...
> بغض النظر عن رأيي و رأيك ننظر إلى رأي الشرع إذا كانت رؤيتنا إسلامية خصوصاً في مثل هذه المواضيع التي فيها حلال و حرام .
> و عموماً بعيداً عن الحلال و الحرام أنا لا أأيد ذلك



و عليكم السلام و الرحمة

منور أخوي و أشكر مشاركتك في الموضوع

ولكني لست  معك في هذه النقطة لأني أعتبر من لايؤيد النقاب و البرقع 

ويؤيد عباية الرأس و الغطاء فهو العاقل بعينه  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> *السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *اني احس انه النقاب احسن ويش الفايده*
> *من أنه الووحده تتغطى والغطا شفااف يعني يبين كل* 
> *وجهها مو بس العيون أوحده تلبس غطا ما ينشاف عدل عاد تمشي وتصقع في خلق الله أو تروح مكان و تضييع نفسها اني عندي النقاب احسن* 
> *هذي وجهة نظري ولي عودة للموضوع*
> 
> *اتمنى ما اكون ثقلت بالكلام*







بصراحة مافيها شيء لو لبست الوحدة النقاب

 و حطت فوقه الغطاء وفتحته عند الحاجة يكون أفضل

وبالنسبة للبوشية الشفافة أعتقد انها فتنة

مشكورة على مرورك ومشاركتك الموضوع أختي

----------


## بنـت الجود

> اني صراحه ماالبس لا نقاب ولا برقع 
> 
> فيعني مااعرف شالفرق ^_^
> 
> ومااشوف بان لازم يلبسون البرقع او النقاب 
> 
> يعني مو من فوق هالله هالله ون تحت يعلم الله
> 
> وهذا رايي يعني
> ...



آسفة عديت مشاركتش بالخطأ  :toung: 

وتسلمي على المرور و المشاركة الحلوة بالموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> كح كح كح كح كح كح 
> 
> غبـــــــــــــــــــــــار 
> 
> الموضوع جدا عادي وما يستحق المناقشة 
> 
> اتحداكم اذا في وحدة في هالمنتدى ماتلبس نقاب او برقع او عباة كتافي <<يمكن في بس اقلية جدا ينعدون على الاصابع
> 
> انا ابويي مايرضى ان خواتي يلبسو نقاب او برقع او عباة كتف 
> ...



سبحان الله !!!

أسمع كثير ان الأقلية هم الأفضل 

حتى أنصار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام هم الأقلية

و بالنسبة لهالموقف اللي قلتيه عن أختش اللي انفتحت عبايتها

طبيعي جدا لأن الوحدة اذاتعرف نفسها بتروح السوق 

لازم تلبس لبس محتشم من تحت العباية احتياطا 

طبعا كل مكان له لبس خاص فمن المستحيل 

نطلع السوق ببرمودا مثلا؟؟؟

ولو انفتحت العباية بالخطأ و البنت لابسة عدل

مافيها شيء لأنها مو متعمدة هالشيء 

ودام انها مسترة خلاص

آسفة على الإطالة و أشكر مرورك و مشاركتك أختي بالموضوع

----------


## ندى الصباح

بالنسبة لي النقاب ما فيه شي .

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





> كح كح كح كح كح كح 
> غبـــــــــــــــــــــــار 
> 
>  خير يا خوك ؟؟؟
> وما هذه الاخلاق العالية التي لديك ؟؟
> هذا الكلام يقال في غير هذا المكان 
> ونصيحة لك ...إقرأ قبل أن تعلق على أي موضوع في هذا المنتدى ، فلقد تم التحذير من قبل . 
> 
> الموضوع جدا عادي وما يستحق المناقشة 
> ...



 
 أخي الكريم 

يوجد إسلوب للنقاش يحتوي على مبدأ الإحترام المتبادل وليس مجرد كلام يقال لا يعرف عواقبه 
وأيضاً هنا في هذا الموضوع أعضاء أبدوا آرائهم 
بكل إحترام ونحن هنا نحييهم ونحترمهم 
وأيضاً يوجد أعضاء تمت الفائدة لهم من خلال بعض النقاش هنا ، وهنا أحيي حتى من أختلف معهم 
فنحن هنا كسبنا بعض الأقلام التي كتبت 
مواضيع ، وأقلام تخطت النقل لتبدع في الكتابة 

ومن هذا النقاش وأمثاله نخرج حتى بفوائد ليست بالضرورة 
تختص بالموضوع نفسه 

أتمنى منك أخي الكريم مستقبلاً 
إختيار الألفاظ المحترمة 
وإسلوب النقاش الذي لا يفسد للود قضية 

فمان الله

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كلامي مختصر ومفيد نحن شيعه ونقتدي بالزهراء عليها السلام ونمثلها في كل شيء ،ارجعوا الى الكتب الاسلاميه وانظروا كيف كانت حشمة الزهراء عليها السلام ، ارجعوا للمصادر الاسلاميه وانظروا كيف كان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يأمر باطفاء الانوار في الشوارع كي تمشي عقيلة الهاشميين زينب عليها السلام في المدينه،
> لاأحد ينكر كيف يشوه مجتمعنا من بعض الحالات التي تعتبر تشويه لمذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام ، فالقادم من الخارج يقول انظروا هؤلاء الشيعه تلك الفتاة المخصره الفاتنه شيعيه (هل تقبل الزهراء هذا ( 
> وأخيرا اقول اللهم اهدنا بحق محمد واهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين .



يارب تهدينا جميعا ان شاء الله و تحشرنا مع الزهراء و أهل بيتها ع 
وأشكرك على تعطيرك صفحتي بمرورك الكريم ولاعدمناكِ  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> يسلمووووووو على المضوووع الرائع و اللي بجد يستحق النقاش و المحاوره ..
> 
> بصراحه أني انسانه ما احب النقاب و ما احب البرقع ..
> 
> بس مع ذلك مااشوف فيها شي لو وحده لبست نقاب او برقع .. لان بجد اذا مشيتي في الشارع بدونهم يمكن تطيحي او شي زي جذي ..
> 
> و خصوصا في السوق الافضل لبسهم عشان مو كل شوي تفتح وجهها و الرايح و الجاي يبقق فيها ..
> 
> و اني بصراحه افضل فتح الوجه و التحجب بحجاب ساتر .. من دون ميك اب و غيره .. لان مو حرام شرعا .. بس احنا في عرفنا يقول عيب و حرام ..
> ...



تسلمي على مرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة في الموضوع 

ولاعدمنا هالطلة البهية  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> يابنت الجود أنـــــي معاك في كشف الوجه بحجاب إسلامي (محتشم) احسن وأفضل من لبس البرقع والنقاب 
> والكحله في العيــــــون وأســــاســــآ والبرقع والنقاب يلفتوا النظر أكثر من كشف الوجه
> لكـــــ\ تحياتي



فعلا كلامك سليم ... 

أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل أختي

ولاعدمنا هالطلة  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنـت الجود

> بالنسبة لي النقاب ما فيه شي .



أشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك في الموضوع

----------


## بنـت الجود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أخي الكريم 
> 
> يوجد إسلوب للنقاش يحتوي على مبدأ الإحترام المتبادل وليس مجرد كلام يقال لا يعرف عواقبه 
> ...






وعليكم السلام والرحمة  :rolleyes:  ... 

لك مني جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم على تواجدك وتواصلك

في هالموضوع وربي يعطيك ألف عافية

----------

